# WLAN Router am Router OK, am Switch NOK



## mäks (15. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,


Ich versteh gerade etwas nicht und hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann:

In unserem Netzwerk befindet sich im EG ein Modem welcher an den Internetport des Router (kein WLAN) angeschlossen ist.

Von dort aus geht ein Kabel ins 1.OG zum SWITCH von dort aus gehen dann jeweils Kabel zu den einzlenen WS hin. Zusätzlich am Switch im 1OG möchte ich einen WLAN Router betreiben.

Wenn der WLAN Router am normalen Router hängt, ist das Web Management erreichbar und man kann sich mit allen wifi wlan fähigen Geräten ins WLAN verbinden.

Stecke ich den WLAN Router vom Router im EG ab und am Switch im 1.OG an (LAN Port des WLAN Routers an LAN Port des Switches), so bekomm ich bei einem androidfähigen Gerät die Meldung das Netzwerk sei entweder deaktiviert oder die Verbindung sei schlecht. (da stehe ich direkt neben dem WLAN Router). Auch ist das Web Management nicht mehr erreichbar.

WLAN -Router WRT45GL

Beim Einrichten des WLAN-Routers hab ich folgendes gemacht:

-Wlan Router an Rechner angeschlossen (Netzwerkkabel) und IP Adresse zugeteilt welche in der Range des normalen Routers im EG ist.
-DHCP (IP Adressen werden vom Router verwaltet: *DEAKTIVIERT*
-WPA2-PSK Verschlüsselung: *eingerichtet*


Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:


1.) Warum kann ich mich, wenn der WLAN Router direkt am Router LAN Port hängt normal per WLAN vom Handy beispielsweise ins Internet verbinden, aber wenn ich den WLAN Router am Switch hänge nicht? (Signalstärkeproblem ist es garantiert nicht - stehe ja direkt daneben)


2.) Es wird geraten bei 2 DHCP fähigen Geräten im Netzwerk eines abzudrehen. Warum?

3.) Wie funktioniert der Vorgang wenn sich beispielsweise ein Handy im WLAN anmelden möchte. Woher bekommt er die IP Adresse und was passiert im Hintergrund. Vielleicht gibt mir das ein bisschen Aufschluss was möglicherweise ich falsch konfiguriert habe.


Danke für die Hilfe

und schönen Sonntag noch

lg

Maks


----------



## mäks (15. September 2013)

btw: wenn der WLAN Router am Switch angehängt ist geht allgemein kein WLAN. Weder von android fähigen noch von windows fähigen oder sonsitgen Devices.


----------

